# Parking along michigan state highways



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

If I wanted to park my car along a michigan state highway while hunting is that legal? It would be adjoining state land and I would park way out of the right of way. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

My guess is you are talking about a limited access highway with on ramps and off ramps etc ?

No it is not legal. The Right-a-way on a highway is fence to fence as most do have them. Will look up and post the law later..

*257.672 Stopping, parking or leaving vehicle upon paved or main traveled part of highway or upon paved or unpaved part of limited access highway; violation as civil infraction.*

Sec. 672.

(1) Outside of the limits of a city or village, a vehicle shall not be stopped, parked, or left standing, attended or unattended, upon the paved or main traveled part of a highway, when it is possible to stop, park, or to leave the vehicle off the paved or main traveled part of the highway. Inside or outside of the limits of a city or village, a vehicle shall not be stopped, parked, or left standing, attended or unattended, upon the paved or unpaved part of a limited access highway, except in an emergency or mechanical difficulty. This section shall apply to the stopping of school buses pursuant to the pupil transportation act.

(2) A person who violates this section is responsible for a civil infraction.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

malainse said:


> My guess is you are talking about a limited access highway with on ramps and off ramps etc ?
> 
> No it is not legal. The Right-a-way on a highway is fence to fence as most do have them. Will look up and post the law later..
> 
> ...


I think of a limited access highway as I 75 which is not what i am interested in. 

I am actually referring to state highways like M57, M23, M61, M83, etc.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure on the legality of it but I see hunters parked on the side of M61 all the time


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

tom_the_chemist said:


> I think of a limited access highway as I 75 which is not what i am interested in.
> 
> I am actually referring to state highways like M57, M23, M61, M83, etc.


Post #2 answered your question. If the highway is not limited access and there is an unpaved shoulder, you can pull over and park, unless there is a sign that prohibits it.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It legal so long as your vehicle does not interfere with the normal traffic flow. Try to find a place where you can get off from the paved shoulder of the road. If possible I would park on a side road. Try to be as safe as possible. Keep in mind that over sized loads travel the state highways. If your vehicle is damaged and you have an insurance claim your rates may increase.


----------

